
Very high confidence Russia used Kaspersky software for devastating NSA leaks - molecule
https://www.facebook.com/yahoofinance/posts/1768293143181595
======
coldtea
So, "high evidence" is some intelligence guys assuring it is so. Because they
don't lie. And people should just take their word, because, as they say "there
is no magical way where you can both show the evidence and protect sources and
methods".

Sounds really solid.

